# Is the EOS 7DII being discontinued?



## AlanF (May 24, 2020)

I received an email from a dealer about Canon discounts including a massive one on the 7DII, £1429 down to £999 as part of the Canon May offerings. The 7DII isn't listed at all on WEX, our biggest on-line dealer, and also by a grey market supplier HDew. Does this mean it's the end for the venerable favourite?


----------



## BeenThere (May 24, 2020)

R6 will be seen as a FF replacement for the APS 7D2. Gotta clear out that old inventory.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> R6 will be seen as a FF replacement for the APS 7D2. Gotta clear out that old inventory.


The 7DII was aimed at nature photographers who want the reach of an APS-C sensor. The R6 with a low resolution FF sensor doesn't overlap with that market and won't be a replacement. The 90D is far, far closer to a replacement of the 7DII. And even the M6 II would be closer. The higher resolution R5 would be n times more attractive to those using telephotos.


----------



## unfocused (May 24, 2020)

Maybe the 7D III is on the way. Wouldn’t that make heads explode on this forum?

Seriously though it looks like all the U.S. dealers listed on CanonPriceWatch are showing it as discontinued. I’ll hold onto mine and hope the 90DII matches the AF of the 7D in a few years.


----------



## Del Paso (May 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I received an email from a dealer about Canon discounts including a massive one on the 7DII, £1429 down to £999 as part of the Canon May offerings. The 7DII isn't listed at all on WEX, our biggest on-line dealer, and also by a grey market supplier HDew. Does this mean it's the end for the venerable favourite?


I hope it will be discontinued.
And replaced with a 7 DIII !


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2020)

WEX has it on the website: 7DII _Discontinued - we can no longer source new stock of this product_.
That's it folks. I'd be very surprised, to say the least, if there is a 7DIII. The 90D is pretty good.


----------



## pauhana (May 24, 2020)

I agree with AlanF............think it's done. FF or nothing at this point.


----------



## Ozarker (May 25, 2020)

Adorama is now selling it only with a kit lens now. There is no body only option as I type this. B&H has the body at $1,399 but with a wifi adapter. No straight body only option. Looks like it is going away.


----------



## BeenThere (May 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The 7DII was aimed at nature photographers who want the reach of an APS-C sensor. The R6 with a low resolution FF sensor doesn't overlap with that market and won't be a replacement. The 90D is far, far closer to a replacement of the 7DII. And even the M6 II would be closer. The higher resolution R5 would be n times more attractive to those using telephotos.


Agree the R5 will be more attractive as a 7D2 replacement than R6. However, the R6 is likely to be half the price of the R5 and much closer to the 7D2 resolution and price (When introduced). Also, it will have the high frame rate. APS-C is going away. I know prices have not been announce, but I can guess like everyone else.


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

Six and a half years between the D300s and the D500. Nikon walked away from the market and then reconsidered. Most reports indicate that both Nikon and Canon are walking away from the market this time. However, the D500 also shows that companies do change their mind sometimes. Unlikely, but maybe once all the mirrorless craziness settles down, Canon will see that a niche still exists for a high quality, high performance APS-C body. 

Or, they may decide to just keep improving the 90D and in a few years, it will have all the features of a 7DII with a newer generation sensor, flip screen and 1Dx III style thumb control. 

Who knows?


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Agree the R5 will be more attractive as a 7D2 replacement than R6. However, the R6 is likely to be half the price of the R5 and much closer to the 7D2 resolution and price (When introduced). Also, it will have the high frame rate. APS-C is going away. I know prices have not been announce, but I can guess like everyone else.


The 7DII has the resolution of a 50 Mpx FF sensor. The R6 is reputed to have only 20 Mpx, which is nowhere near the same resolution. Remember that nature photographers are usually reach limited and have to crop. 20 Mpx are not good enough nowadays for nature photography. The Sony crowd moan that their 24 Mpx A9 that has phenomenal AF has limited resolution.


----------



## SteveC (May 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The 7DII has the resolution of a 50 Mpx FF sensor. The R6 is reputed to have only 20 Mpx, which is nowhere near the same resolution. Remember that nature photographers are usually reach limited and have to crop. 20 Mpx are not good enough nowadays for nature photography. The Sony crowd moan that their 24 Mpx A9 that has phenomenal AF has limited resolution.



THe point from the 7D crowd being, their camera may not have super duper mega pixels--but it's on a crop sensor, so the actual angular resolution of each pixel is considerably higher (1.6x in each direction) vs. the same focal length on a full frame with the same number of megapixels.


----------



## Joules (May 25, 2020)

If anything this brings me confidence that the R5 viewfinder will be phenomenal. In terms of detail (given the similar pixel density and likely improved low pass filter) and speed the R5 already seems to match or exceed the 7D II. Eye AF for birds will be a wicked nice feature as well I think.

I guess that Canon thinks they can't offer a better experience with regards to AF and tracking of action anymore unless they can go all out on OVF tech (1DX III). If they brought out a 7D II which doesn't have bird eye AF (and why would it if the 1DX III doesn't have it), some folks might see that as getting mixed messages. Or if it got the 90D shutter with its lower rating to compensate for the cost added by having a CMOS second sensor for AF.

With options that should satisfy most casual action people (90D) and most enthusiasts (R5), I can see why they don't see a market in between. If you go R5, just carry a bag of batteries.


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

Joules said:


> If anything this brings me confidence that the R5 viewfinder will be phenomenal. In terms of detail (given the similar pixel density and likely improved low pass filter) and speed the R5 already seems to match or exceed the 7D II...



I'm amused at all the people who are taking marketing hype as fact. Optical viewfinders are always going to be faster than an electronic viewfinder, but perhaps the R5 can close the gap somewhat. Phenomenal? Let's wait and see.


----------



## pauhana (May 25, 2020)

I hope both live up to hype. R5 suspect out of my price range. So that leaves R6 more than likely if I go FF.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 26, 2020)

It is a sad thought that there may be no real successor to the 7d2. The 90d is a great camera(the best all round apsc ever made on my mind) but it lacks a few very important factors to be a true 7 series replacement. The m series is cool but without the ability to natively mount the same lenses as the full frame lines than it also seems lacking as it does not work as a backup camera or as a capable transition body. And if canon do not make an 'R7' apsc in RF mount then it will be a case of spending over double the price to geet the required capabilities. Very sad.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> It is a sad thought that there may be no real successor to the 7d2. The 90d is a great camera(the best all round apsc ever made on my mind) but it lacks a few very important factors to be a true 7 series replacement. The m series is cool but without the ability to natively mount the same lenses as the full frame lines than it also seems lacking as it does not work as a backup camera or as a capable transition body. And if canon do not make an 'R7' apsc in RF mount then it will be a case of spending over double the price to geet the required capabilities. Very sad.


I did quite a long hands-on review of the 90D https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/eos-90d-hands-on-review.37589/ I like it very much. But, it's let down by its AF - reasonably OK for birds in flight but far behind the Nikon D500.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I did quite a long hands-on review of the 90D https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/eos-90d-hands-on-review.37589/ I like it very much. But, it's let down by its AF - reasonably OK for birds in flight but far behind the Nikon D500.



I am really not liking the 90D's AF, it feels like it misses more than it hits and it has these daft little SD cards. Selling it off for a 7D II and was rather miffed to see these are disappearing.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Maybe the 7D III is on the way. Wouldn’t that make heads explode on this forum?
> 
> Seriously though it looks like all the U.S. dealers listed on CanonPriceWatch are showing it as discontinued. I’ll hold onto mine and hope the 90DII matches the AF of the 7D in a few years.



B&H is showing it in stock as of Tuesday evening. Be sure to check for the Body only with WE-1 WiFi Adapter. The Body only without WE-1 has been discontinued for well over a year, maybe two.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Adorama is now selling it only with a kit lens now. There is no body only option as I type this. B&H has the body at $1,399 but with a wifi adapter. No straight body only option. Looks like it is going away.




Body Only without WiFi Adapter was discontinued a couple of years ago and replaced by the Body with WE-1 WiFi Adapter in the catalog with no change in price for the camera. Previously the WE-1 WiFi Adapter had to be bought separately for about $40.


----------



## unfocused (May 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> B&H is showing it in stock as of Tuesday evening. Be sure to check for the Body only with WE-1 WiFi Adapter. The Body only without WE-1 has been discontinued for well over a year, maybe two.


Good catch. I forgot about the WE-1 issue.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Good catch. I forgot about the WE-1 issue.



Yeah, apparently the WE-1 wasn't selling very well as a standalone option, so Canon decided to throw one in with every 7D Mark II sold without raising the price of the body.


----------



## jonnopi (May 31, 2020)

The Canon R has a 1:6 crop thing built in, bit like the 5DS etc. So if a non black out R5 or R6 etc. with wildlife speed and whatever comes out and maintains this crop 1:6 it may work okay. I have a Canon 7D II (love it to bits using 100-400 II and 300f2.8 with 1.4III ext.) I use the Zoom for travel overseas and the Prime out the car window using the sill for a steadier. Do mostly birds. My Canon R is kind of okay with these lenses, but not great for birds. Lag time and black out and the head of subject hard to get sharp, whereas the 7D II spot on 90% of the time.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 31, 2020)

jonnopi said:


> The Canon R has a 1:6 crop thing built in, bit like the 5DS etc. So if a non black out R5 or R6 etc. with wildlife speed and whatever comes out and maintains this crop 1:6 it may work okay. I have a Canon 7D II (love it to bits using 100-400 II and 300f2.8 with 1.4III ext.) I use the Zoom for travel overseas and the Prime out the car window using the sill for a steadier. Do mostly birds. My Canon R is kind of okay with these lenses, but not great for birds. Lag time and black out and the head of subject hard to get sharp, whereas the 7D II spot on 90% of the time.


An R5 would be fine for wildlife photography but not as a 7d2 replacement as it will be twice the price. The 7d2 was such a brilliant camera because of it combination of build quality, stills capability and price.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 31, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> APS-C is going away.



Is Canon going to kill the EOS-M line?


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Is Canon going to kill the EOS-M line?


Of course they will....

Why bother to hold onto a line which outsells the R cameras?

Seriously though..... it is the Rebel line that I expect to eventually disappear, being replaced by the equivalent M bodies....


----------



## SteveC (May 31, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> Of course they will....
> 
> Why bother to hold onto a line which outsells the R cameras?
> 
> Seriously though..... it is the Rebel line that I expect to eventually disappear, being replaced by the equivalent M bodies....



Though they might bring the _name_ Rebel over to the EOS-Ms. You'll see Rebel TM3 or something like that, plus its real model name.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 1, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> Seriously though..... it is the Rebel line that I expect to eventually disappear, being replaced by the equivalent M bodies....



Of course. I expect the 90D, 850D, and a new xxxxD camera to stay around for at least 2-3 years. My guess is the 60Da will be replaced by an EOS-M with the new 32.5MP sensor.


----------

